# Need A Sub For A Property In Beachwood Oh..



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have an industrial complex that is mine if i want it (roughly 4.5-5 acres of asphalt). At very minimun would need a good size plow w/ wings, a V or wideout would be even better (about half of the areas need to be pushed all the way to the end, cant be row'd out). We are based out of the West side and this is just to far to go but is a large enough job i dont want to turn it down. If anybody is interested please get back to me ASAP.

If someone has a skid with a box that would work too.


Give me a call if your interested,
Kyle Ross
Ross Maintenance
440-371-8555


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

*sub work*

I am interested in your ad.I have a 2010 gmc with a wideout.Let me know if you are still looking for anyone.


----------



## kasper (Oct 26, 2004)

we would be interested in the area already


----------

